# OPEN tournament April 1st Clearfork



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

*MBC Mid Buckeye Circuit of the midwest will be having an open tournament on Clearfork Resivor on:*

*4-1-06*

Launch at the marina at 7am-3pm

$70 entry $10 optional Bigbass

*$1000 * First place based on 50 boat field prorated if less than 50

5 fish limit

Boat numbers assigned by entry 

Spots 1 and 2 are gone so get your entries in.

Any questions let me know this will be a good time to be on the lake.

pick up your flyer at your local tackle store and at the sports show this weekend.

Other opens will be:

7-29-06 at Pleasent Hill
9-24-06 at alum creek

And dont forget about our Circuit let us know if your interested


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Well, I learned my lesson last year about pre-paying for tournaments in early April. After fishing Buckeye in the snow/rain I will not do that again. If the weather is 1/2 way decent you will see me there. I can't wait! I have the fever now!

How many guys do you have signed up for this season?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Adam , this tourny will be a great one . The HAWGS like to show themselves up there during this time frame and you never know , the next cast could be a 7#er ! And on anouther note , if the weather acts up , it will not be as bad as it is on Buckeye . The lake is 65% surounded by woods and the trees block alot of the wind .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good deal Adam. We are hoping for around 15 teams we have alot of guys that said there fishing just haven't received there paper work right now i have 5 confirmed teams. And working on more daily.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man i cant wait to get on the lake and do some fishing. Hope to see some of you there on april 1st.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Getting close won't be too long guys. Hope to see you all on April 1st to start a great season of bass fishing.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

If this weather keeps up, we might have a chance at some really good fishing on 4/1.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I think your right adam and man i cant wait hoping the cold moves out soon and things stabilize. Iam ready to fish picking up the new boat this weekend.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Remember that boat is lucky and will get you on fish. I bet your excited!


----------



## louie lip'em (Mar 3, 2005)

Where is Clear Fork Lake?.....Mansfield?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes Louie Clearfork Resivoir in Lexington just outside mansfield. Its a great lake. If you interested and need info or directions pm me.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

That I'm fishing this one... Should be a good one.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Sweet be good to see you agian man.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Good deal Buzz,hope to see you there.Even with the early date,I'm really looking forward to this one,CF can really give up the big bass at that time,should be some nice fish brought in that day.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Bringing this back up don't forget about us this will be a great tournament to get out and break that cabin feever.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Isn't this lake restricted... Its unlimited..... with a speed limit? more like idle speed with big motors? Its been years since I fished there.... You might want to let any of the new guys know this info.

Thanks
GarryS


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes , the lake has an 8 mph speed limit . If you do over 10 mph you will definatly find out how strict it is enforced ! Please do not let the speed limit stop you from fishing this event ! There are tons of tournaments held on this lake and there are alot of HUGE HAWGS in it ! I have saw many , many 7-8# fish brought to the scales during tournaments held here . A 30# sack in most lakes is unheard of , but it can and has happend here . See everyone there !


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I wasn't trying to scare anyone away... Just any new ones might be surprised once they get there... I really liked that lake.... Even with the fool in the ski boat plowing around making a BIG wake... What can you say.....LOL

GarryS


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the answer on that Phil, yes it has a speed limit and its stricktly inforced.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

You guys should post some pictures of the fish you have caught there to get us pumped up! Looks like Mike and I are in. You can save yourself the trouble by just making the checks out to Adam Vance ahead of time


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL Adam, glad to have you man


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

You asked for the pictures to get you fired up and here we go, some of the first pics are some of the smaller ones at clearfork but make sure you go all the way to the end and see what you can get into at Clearfork.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, there we go! I am trying to figure out when to get up there to check it out. I have never been there before...


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Iam planning if the weathers right to be up there next weekend then if the weather holds i will be there a cpl times before april 1st. Give me a yell if your going to come up i may meet ya up there iam always up for fishing lol.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Added another team to the list today.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Woo Hoo keep them entries coming the temps are coming up and its time to fish will be out on Clearfork tomorrow. And lets get us some guys signed up for April 1st and get them boats out there. If your interested in our regular Mid Buckeye Circuit come on out and fish or just ask us some questions.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Will you be able to pay at the Ramp for the 4/1 Open? See tourny starts at 7:00, is there a check in or pre tourny meeting and what time? Thanks!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Mak tackle Yes you can pay at the ramp. Check in and boat inspections will begin as people arrive All entries need to be checked in by 6:45am if you have any questions just let us know. Meeting will be conducted on the water at 6:50am. We will answer any questions prior to event or as you sign in as well. If you have any questions or concerns pm me.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Fish4Fun! Now better get off my @$#% and get the boat ready.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

lol yep won't be long now, we were out last sat for a little bit. and i plan to get out agian soon.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Won't be long now and will all be on the water APRIL 1st. Lets start the year out with a nice warm day and some BIG FISH.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Bring on the HAWGS ! I would just like to hook into one


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Central Ohio folk, this tournament will yield some Monster bass, weather permitting. I wish I could fish it! Conflict. Good boat number could be crucial. I have caught lots of 5+ fish early in Spring here. Good Luck!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes should be a great big fish brought in for sure. Man i cant wait.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good points lakeslouie , the weather will have the biggest effect on the # of fish weighed in at this event but a lower boat # and knowing where to go will play just as big of a part . Good luck to everyone fishing this event .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

One week and counting the days woo hoo. Lets get them boats on the water. I plan to be out wed and thursday the weather is looking great on wed.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Would like to welcome anyone out that would like to get there boats wet and fish there first tourny if they haven't already. If things hold there saying its going to be nice this week and weekend with temps in the mid 60's


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I'm pumped! Everyone will get to see Phil's new rig too.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats right he did pic that up today didn't he, i bet he's out sitting in it now.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL guys , I played in the boat until around 10:30 tonight ! Got some pics up in the boat and motor section on here . I know Adam was in love with it ! lol Now I dont know if I can wait unti lSat to get her out !


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

How many boats are registered so far? I can't wait!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Phil,

What's on the back of that champion?

How's the tournament trail coming along this year? Haven't talk to you for a while...


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

I went to go see the boat and he was sleepin in the rod locker!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL Gabe. That doesn't suprise me. I called him and i couldn't get a word in on the cell he keep saying something about your so beautiful and i love you. Started to freak me out then he said he was talking to the boat. Still freaked me out lol.

Fishingredhawk we only have a few teams pre regestered but have been told by several teams and people that they will be there if weather is good. Lets bear with the weather and all get them boats out and fish and will have a great day for sure.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Boat has a 225 on the back , you all know where I will be now if it gets to wet out there this weekend ! LOL Those rod lockers are HUGE !


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I'll be there in the morning... Looks like the weather will be fine.

Who else will be looking for the big bite tomorrow?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good deal Buzz, another guy just called and his team will be there in the am as well


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Buzz , I will be happy just to get a bite tommorrow ! See you there . By the way , what time are you heading out ? I plan on stopping by Deckers for some breakfast !


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

My partner will be at my house at 4:30. Should get there in plenty of time. Where is Deckers?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Youll see Deckers on your left hand side right across the street from the gas station. blue gray building with a bunch of pop machines in front of it. Its on your left after you come threw the square in lexington.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

If we get there early enough, maybe we'll grab a bite.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

We are heading out around 5 am. See everyone there!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

good deal man


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck Guys.


Have a fun and Safe Tournament!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Tee. Look for pics and Results tomorrow afternoon.


----------

